# Trunk pan question



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I have searched for 2 hours to solve my little problem and just found myself going in circles so I ask. I had my first day with my new car today and when I removed the dreded trunk mat I found 4 holes under the trunk lock. The holes are small aprox 1/8" (just large enough to put the led of a sharpened pencil in). The rest of the pan looks solid with a little bubbling paint under the mat area. I knocked the bubbles down with a wire brush. The rest of pan looks new. My car was garaged for the last 30 yrs. Can someone please tell me how to prep the pan, to halt future rust and how por is applied....does it come in spray cans? I have no way to spray other then spray can or brush. Is por used inside or just on the under carriage of should I use a product like rustoleum and then splatter paint


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

wire brush any rust and either spray or brush on POR, you do not need to take it down to bare metal as the POR is a rust converter, it turns it innate. i had a few pinholes in mine also after the POR use some body filler to fill the pinholes then you can use a polyester spot putty and sand it to get the trunk as smooth as you like. Next a coat of primer and then he splatter paint, eastwood will have all the products you will need.

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------

